# Heavy metal tv



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

A new internet TV station dedicated to heavy metal is preparing to launch in November.

Heavy Metal Television will stream worldwide 24 hours per day in an MTV format where metal videos from fan favorites like Iron Maiden and Judas Preist with HD video and audio.

It will also play conceptual videos by young VJs (video jockeys) and pepper the broadcast with rock news and interviews.

Concerts will be broadcast every Saturday night, and the channel also aims to develop its own roster of programmes, according to Artists Direct.
The channel will ride the new wave of internet television which is gradually picking up pace thanks to connected TVs and set-top boxes by the likes of Apple and Boxee.

The station isn't live yet, but you can bookmark the landing page at heavymetaltelevision.com for its official launch on November 15.

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/news/industry_news/heavy_metal_tv_is_coming.html


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Very cool. Can't wait.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds cool


----------

